# Where'd it go and will it come back?



## Dark Huntress (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok I have read all the post. Usually I find that inspirational. Not today. I can't seem to write anything. I did manage to organize my notes but that's about it. Last night I read the chapters I have already written and told myself this is a good book. I then neatly placed all of it back on the desk, went into the family room and turned on the TV.

I just can't seem to go back to writing. I have no idea what happened. I  can't sit down to write. I can sit down to read a book, play Skyrim or text my friends but not to write. This has been my situation for two weeks!

I don't think it's writers block. It's not as if I sat down to write and nothing pops up. I just don't write.

Anyone else been there?


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 8, 2012)

Actually, this is _exactly_ what I call writers block. 

I never get the kind of writers block where I run out of ideas - I just kinda stop writing. It's really annoying because whenever I get online and ask for advice people keep giving me suggestions on how to come up with new ideas. I already _have _ideas, I just can't write them down. >_<

Anyway, mine has lasted for about two years, maybe a bit more. _Hopefully, _yours will be shorter. I wish I could suggest some sort of strategy but in my case, the only thing that seems to help is a drastic change of enviroment - the only time I wrote anything during the last two years was when I went to Amsterdam.


----------



## San Cidolfus (Feb 8, 2012)

Have you tried showing snippets of your writing to trusted friends?  Sometimes feeling the enthusiasm of a prospective fan is enough to give you that vital spark.  Hearing that they're keen to know what happens can sometimes make you want to forge ahead.  It's gotten me off my lazy ass before.


----------



## Klee Shay (Feb 8, 2012)

Until just recently I hadn't written anything for any of my stories since 2006. I can't say with any certainty what made me want to write again. It was like my characters were in a coma. Then, for no reason I can readily name, they all started yelling at me.

I can only tell you that if you wait long enough, yours will start yelling at you again, too. I hope so anyway.

In the meantime, stick around and post if you like. Perhaps something will come to you.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 8, 2012)

Klee Shay said:


> Until just recently I hadn't written anything for any of my stories since 2006. I can't say with any certainty what made me want to write again. It was like my characters were in a coma. Then, for no reason I can readily name, they all started yelling at me.
> 
> I can only tell you that if you wait long enough, yours will start yelling at you again, too. I hope so anyway.



Six years is a long wait, though.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 8, 2012)

When I run out of steam I read, read, and read.  Not just fantasy either.  Anything that is entertaining.  When I read a good book I always think: "_I wanna write something as good as this!_"  Then the pieces usually fall into place.  If that don't work read a bad book.  Seriously, it might make you want to just prove that you can write a thousand times better.

  My two cents.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 8, 2012)

SlimShady said:


> When I run out of steam I read, read, and read.  Not just fantasy either.  Anything that is entertaining.  When I read a good book I always think: "_I wanna write something as good as this!_"  Then the pieces usually fall into place.  If that don't work read a bad book.  Seriously, it might make you want to just prove that you can write a thousand times better.
> 
> My two cents.



Alas, when I was struck by my writers block, I was also struck by readers block.

Yeah, apparently that's an actual thing. oO


----------



## terence.soule (Feb 8, 2012)

I find wandering around a good bookstore or library helps, or even just walking around outside.  Another trick I sometimes use is to stop writing when I still have a good sense of what I wanted to say next.  So, when I sat down to write the next night it was easier to get started.  Of course, sometimes I lost the thread that way, but more often it helped me maintain momentum.


----------



## Telcontar (Feb 8, 2012)

At some point any serious writer has to master (or at least possess) the ability to write even when the Muse isn't around. This took me a long time to get down, but I'm glad I did. I have so little free time right now that if I had to wait for inspiration I would never do any writing. 

My suggestion? Work on sitting your butt in the chair and forcing words out. Not necessarily the _right_ words. Any words. Get towards your goal with something that will "do for now." Sometimes you might find yourself getting into the swing of it. Sometimes you won't, and you squeeze out a thousand words that you'll probably delete down the road. Cumulatively, it's still more productive that writing nothing. Trust me, I know how hard it can be. Even now, when I might have only half an hour at a time to write, I'll sometimes dither and try to give up. Don't let yourself.


----------



## Klee Shay (Feb 8, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> Six years is a long wait, though.



Very true. I do know trying to force a story doesn't work for me, but everyone has a different way of doing things. I can only share what did work for me and hope it helps.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Feb 9, 2012)

If its any consolation it happens with any field, as a painter I often find myself unable to paint or draw, its not a lack of ideas or inspiration I just can't paint!  and it can last for months at a time too!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello Dark Huntress!! This is not writer's block, it happens to me too sometimes and I am sure that it's caused by a depletion of what I call Writing Energy: When I have been writing for many days in a row this always happens, because I am like a battery and when I am tired I need to recharge my writing energy before I can write again =)

I compare writing a novel to climbing a huge mountain: You cannot climb it all just like that, you have to climb by parts and set campsites where you have to rest...

You just need to rest for some time, and then your Writing Energy will come back!!


----------



## Dark Huntress (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for your helpful post. I have given out too many 'thank you's ' so I will give those I missed theirs in the next few days.

I needed these words of encouragement. Thank you all ...


----------



## Graham Irwin (Feb 9, 2012)

It'll come back, as sure as the sun and the moon. Worry not, writer-bot.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll second (third? fourth?) the notion that just getting some words out, even if it's just stream-of-consciousness nonsense, can revive your urge to write. I do that when I'm stuck on a plot/character point and need to figure out how to fix it.

Here's a section copied and pasted _verbatim_ from the notes file for _Mindfire:_



> Okay, so the man problem with this chapter is that the bulk of it is Amira escaping, not Amira having character development. What does she think or feel about all this? I mean we can assume she’s scared and panicked, but we never really see her thoughts. Go through and highlight everything that shows her thinking about her state of mind, feelings, thoughts after escaping Edon.



This is me trying to figure out how to rewrite a particular chapter. Just putting the words down helped me figure out how to fix my problem, and figure out what to write. Once I knew what I was going to write, actually generating the prose was trivial.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 10, 2012)

Klee Shay said:


> Very true. I do know trying to force a story doesn't work for me, but everyone has a different way of doing things. I can only share what did work for me and hope it helps.



I'm pretty sure I _can _force myself to write, if I really try - there's nothing actually wrong with my ability. It's just, I have basically no willpower (which I'm pretty sure is related to my Asperger diagnosis) so I'm really only productive when in the right flow.



Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I'll second (third? fourth?) the notion that just getting some words out, even if it's just stream-of-consciousness nonsense, can revive your urge to write. I do that when I'm stuck on a plot/character point and need to figure out how to fix it.
> 
> Here's a section copied and pasted _verbatim_ from the notes file for _Mindfire:_
> 
> This is me trying to figure out how to rewrite a particular chapter. Just putting the words down helped me figure out how to fix my problem, and figure out what to write. Once I knew what I was going to write, actually generating the prose was trivial.



Thing is, this is the kind of advice you give to people who suffer from common writer's block - not knowing what to write. Like you say, when you figure out what you need to write, actually writing it isn't a problem for you. 

Whereas if Huntress has the same problem as me, it's that we can know exactly what we need to write, but still find ourselves unable to write it. I can see the entire scene in my head, know the thoughts and motivations of my characters inside out, know _exactly_ what I want to say. But when it comes to physically writing it... nothing.

As for writing streams of consciousness: Why would I ever do that when I have actual stories that I could write down instead?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 10, 2012)

Because writing _anything_ can help unblock you if you can't put the words down. Even gibberish. Knowing what to write and being able to actually write it are two different things.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 10, 2012)

I myself found reading helpful. I stopped writing and reading for a number of years. I read one book, and suddenly I found the urge to write again.


----------



## Argentum (Feb 13, 2012)

Last year I felt the need to have a writing break. When I finally started writing again, it was hard. Like you said, just didn't/couldn't do it. I did force myself to type out words, but it took me several days to actually get back into it. Keep at it and force out those words even if you don't want to. If you do it long enough, you'll get back into the groove. What I also found helpful, was rereading my stuff. Have you ever read your own work and gone, "Gee, I love this story!" If you have, it wouldn't be too hard to reread as much as you want and then go on to add more to it. I got a friend of mine to read my first chapter and he pointed out all the good things about my writing (I already knew the bad). Sometimes REAL encouragement is enough to make you want to write more. But if no one's there to read and critique your writing, or rereading doesn't work...you're stuck with forcing yourself into that chair and making yourself write.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll echo what Telcontar said.  Force yourself.  The old saying is "writers write."  Meaning you have to do it just like you would do any other job.  

I'll add this too:  have more than one thing to write.  I don't mean have multiple novels going at the same time.  That can be overwhelming.  I do think it's good to write short stories when your novel feels dried up.  Sometimes writing something short can get the "writing blood" flowing again.  I tend to have lots of small projects when I'm working on a main novel.  That way if I get stuck temporarily or bogged down and I can go to these other smaller stories and bang some of them out.  

Sometimes you have to exercise before you run the marathon.  Cliche' yet true.


----------



## YohannIan (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, if your problem seems to be the lack of inspiration, I suggest viewing the world around you in a different perspective, just so that you can come up with ideas that were not there previously.

In my case, when I don't have the mood to write, I just wait until the magic comes back to me, or when I have the time.  Sometimes it's very difficult to sit at your desk for days, with each hour spent at it being a productive one.  For me, I have a lot of other things to focus on.  So I guess in that way it gives me the breaks I need to ...'recharge' my inspiration and new ideas.  

And it's stated somewhere in this thread by Anders that it's difficult to get out of a writer's block unless you have a change of environment.  But it isn't everyday that you get to change your environment.  So you could always look back in life for past experiences you could draw upon, or you could (like I said) view things differently, JUST SO that you can get the inspiration you need.  Tv, books,  internet, youtube, videogames, socializing are great too.  These things develop you and give you a broader perspective, they give you more elements to play with.  There were MANY things I could not see when I wrote stories for the first time when I was 15.  Now, I know better and more. 

So if you're not in a rush, take the time to relax, regain ideas, and develop in other ways.  But don't sit on it for too long.  View things differently, in a way that draws out the meaning in everyday events.  You may not like/agree with those 'meanings' BUT some other person reading your book might.  More importantly, if you realize, your CHARACTERS could be centred around those 'meanings'- they could come to stand for, or against it.  This is a big bonus for character building and interaction. 

The fastest way for me to get productive is to take out a piece of rough paper, turn on some epic soundtrack and start writing names, places and objects...connecting them...and then, the ideas start flowing. Oh, and I don't bother about how neat it is.

Remember the people who are going to read your story and those who are currently reading it.  These are those who appreciate it, and have some kind of investment in it.  Somewhere in this thread, someone said something along the lines that your readers (fans) can be a great motivation to keep you going.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 13, 2012)

I just finished writing a three page piece. After having worked on it for so long I was blind to the simple mistakes present in the text. A friend read it and tore it apart. I was going to delete it in embarrassment, but I thought that I shouldn't. I knew that I shouldn't. It's better to have your work seen and critiqued no matter what. Even if I will not be writing the next part of it. (This is in reference to my latest Showcase posting)

At first I was angry. I let myself down. Apparently the beginning of the story (part one) was so much better. But then I calmed down and learned to accept the situation.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## topazfire (Feb 13, 2012)

I find this thread really inspiring, especially knowing that everyone has a block or lapse at some point. 

A couple of weeks ago I printed out and gave the first section of my novel (about 8000 words) to my writing buddy. She is also writing, so we get together and talk through ideas and loopholes. I have barely written 50 words since handing it to her. I don't know if it is because I am stalled due to not having it back yet, or something else. I can't even seem to move on to other parts of the novel and work on them. 

Perhaps this is a good thing temporarily since I have a midterm on wednesday and a paper due at the end of the month... (part time uni student..) but it would be nice to feel motivated again. 

Thanks for the tips and encouragement!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 15, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> I never get the kind of writers block where I run out of ideas - I just kinda stop writing. It's really annoying because whenever I get online and ask for advice people keep giving me suggestions on how to come up with new ideas. I already _have _ideas, I just can't write them down. >_<



Man, I so relate to this. Ideas I have. I can't get rid of the things. It's like an infestation. Wonderful characters doing interesting things play in my mind like movies, but when it comes to writing...nothing happens. My enthusiasm for the ideas is still there, but the will to write evades me.

High expectations, fear of failure, and being overcritical seem to be my problems. It's like stage fright through the keyboard. I also thought depression had something to do with it since I stopped writing at a trying time, but who knows? It's been about seven years for me. (Cheers, Klee Shay.)

Anyway, enough negativity from me. I doubt my dry spell is related to Dark Huntress's two weeks without writing. Perhaps you're restless, Dark Huntress. I know I am at this time of year. It may be the most useless writing advice ever, but I recommend longs walk to clear your head and get out of the house. It can't hurt, anyway. If that's not your thing, try some other ways of energizing if you're restless or relaxing if you're stressed.


----------



## Wiggles2021 (Feb 15, 2012)

Without dropping a name, i remember a very famous author that had this same problem, he was well into his series, and he just lost it. he tried righting new series, he tried re-writting stuff, and eventually, he waited so long that people started writing short stories about his characters. It made his so mad, he not only got back into his original story, but he also wrote a series of BETTER short stories. So just do that. have a freind steal your characters and sully your good name by writing a bunch of bad stories with them. See if that works.


----------



## CMSikora (Feb 16, 2012)

This happens to me all the time. You may just be burned out on the story you've been writing. For me, the pressure to finish just makes it worse. So, I've learned to keep a secondary project going, but I try not to get too far into it. My primary project always comes first.

I've read a lot of writers need something else to work on for whenever they get burned out on their current story. Try taking a break for the story you're working on. Allow yourself to plan something new and work on that for a month. Maybe two. That's usually how long it takes me to actually _want_ to go back to my primary project after getting burned out. You may be different.

Good luck!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree with CMSikora 100%!! This also happens to me, especially because for several years I have been working on two different Fantasy series at the same time and this has caused me to get exhausted or "burned out" many times, and when it happens I just need to rest and take some time for my Writing Energy to be replenished...

You do not have any sort of writer's block, you just need to rest, Dark Huntress =)

I am like a climber trying to reach the summit of a huge and steep mountain, and sometimes I just have to rest for some time because I cannot climb with my legs broken and my hands destroyed by frostbite...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm new here, but I have to agree with Slim, here. Read. I started doing nothing BUT writing about two years ago. Sure I spend a lot of time online networking and whatnot (but I goof off a lot too) Still, I manage about 3000 words a day when I'm not fine editing work already done. And all the while I read. I'm careful about what I read and when I'm in trouble, I always, without fail, break out the Norton Anthology of Something Something Literature. I read throughout the development/creation/writing process and doing so accomplishes a few things for me. 1. I see what devices successful authors are using. 2. I have a gauge for what to avoid if what I'm reading is new-ish 3. I get a feel for how to induce my characters to speak directly to the reader. 
That 3rd one probably sounds a little odd so I will explain a little. I tend to get so far into the whole environment of the story that my characters sound "far away." Too far away to just be an technique of the genre and too far away to encourage any reader to "connect." Reading other author's work helps me keep their lives close to me readers'. Well I tried to explain it.


----------

